# Guntersville Lake



## fishinsam (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm headed to Guntersville Lake in Al. Any suggestions on places or baits? I'll be there for a week.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

where are you staying? what end of the lake will you be on?


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a website that you can get both guides and regular fisherman's reports from. The big deal there seems to be overcrowding of both the ramps and waterways. I have fished there for years with a relative who owns a camp on the water within 2 10ths of a mile from a state ramp. There are about 30 parking spots at this ramp, and this year there have been over 70 vehicles per day up and down the two lane road to the ramp. Some parked as far as 1/2 a mile from the ramp. If you go to the website, page down until you find the post that has over 10 comments, read the post and the comments and see what they are going through on the water.

Also read all the posts to get an idea of the trends over time of successful baits. Currently plastic is the best producer, lizards and 12-`13 in. worms. Very soon, when the water is consistently over 68, the top-water baits will be very productive.

Good luck.

http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/reports/index.html


----------



## fishinsam (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll be staying in Langston at Mountain lake resort.It's probably right in the middle of the lake so to speak.From what i've been hearing the crappie are going crazy right now alot of fish over 2 lbs (so i'm told) if you can find them.The bass should be moving into shallow water we will see.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I fish Guntersville a few times a month. Sorry I didn't see your thread before your trip. How did you do?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Jighead (17/05/2010)*I fish Guntersville a few times a month. Sorry I didn't see your thread before your trip. How did you do?


No kidding, I lived there along with LITECATCH. Heading up MOnday or TUesday to meet my folks and see my old H.S. buddies. 

LANGSTON - Thats far to north for me to give you advise. I never went past the bridge. I've heard there are a some good bass and some GREAT hidden Crappie spots up that way though. 

Let us know how you did!!!


----------

